# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ساعات العمر ، وقسمة الأرزاق

## صاحب همة

مشهد:
يقف عند محطة الباصات، ينتظر وصول حافلته المكتظة بالركاب، تكاد تطفح من ركابها، يحاول اللحاق بها، إذ قدمت مسرعة وتجاوزت المحطة مسرعة، ولا يدرى ألحق هذا الرجل بالحافلة أم فاتته ولمّا يحلق بها.
هكذا ساعات العمر تأتي مسرعة وتهرول مسرعة!
مشهد آخر:
غني يكاد بطره أن يقتله، يتناول أفخم المأكولات، ويشرب أعذب الشراب، ويجلس على الفراش الناعم، يتناول المهدئات، يراجع المستشفيات، ويسافر إلى العلاج في مشافي المنتجعات، ممنوع من بعض الأكلات وكذا المشروبات؛ وبباب قصره فقير ينام على الرصيف، ويغط في نوم عميق، وإذا قام التهم ما أتاه من طعام وشراب، فسبحان من قسم الأرزاق.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله ... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

دقات قلب المرء قائلة له... إن الحياة دقائق وثوان

----------

